# Programme .exe



## the-valou (24 Juillet 2016)

bonjour à tous comment fait-ont pour lancer un probleme .exe sous mac ? je n'arrive pas avec winne


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2016)

Essaye avec CrossOver, sinon en virtualisation avec Parallels Desktop, VMware _(payants)_ ou en gratuit avec VirtualBox.

Un peu de lecture... http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2015/0...r-parallels-11-fusion-8-et-virtualbox-5-90838


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juillet 2016)

…sans oublier bootcamp


----------

